# team Predictor-Lotto=Fugly



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

is this a glimpse of the Predictor-Lotto kit? I hope it isn't because it looks like someone splooged onto their jersey.

Photo from cyclingnews.com Jayco Bay Cycling Classic


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

wzq622 said:


> is this a glimpse of the Predictor-Lotto kit? I hope it isn't because it looks like someone splooged onto their jersey.
> 
> Photo from cyclingnews.com Jayco Bay Cycling Classic


I guess it's a matter of scale. Not terrific looking but I've seen waaaaayyyyyyy worse.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

wzq622 said:


> is this a glimpse of the Predictor-Lotto kit? I hope it isn't because it looks like someone splooged onto their jersey.
> 
> Photo from cyclingnews.com Jayco Bay Cycling Classic



Pink is the new...


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fashion reviews?*

Fashion reviews for the new clothes already? Jeesh. It's lycra, if you haven't noticed, it's all pretty darn ugly and stupid looking.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

It is salmon, not pink. But it is still fugly. Not as bad as the first Domini Vicanza kit that looked like Zebra striped with touches of red. Looked like someone killed a zebra and put it on Cippo's back.


----------



## ORM (Oct 1, 2005)

Is that a Volvo bumper sticker?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> Fashion reviews for the new clothes already? Jeesh. It's lycra, if you haven't noticed, it's all pretty darn ugly and stupid looking.


Yes, but Predictor is a pregnancy test and pink is not very "manly" either. People will think cyclists are g-a-y! :cryin: :cryin: :Yawn: :mad2:


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ORM said:


> Is that a Volvo bumper sticker?


That's hilarious, it is actually a sticker....that's peeling off no less.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

salmon is so hot right now.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

wzq622 said:


> is this a glimpse of the Predictor-Lotto kit? I hope it isn't because it looks like someone splooged onto their jersey.
> 
> Photo from cyclingnews.com Jayco Bay Cycling Classic


I just noticed it. He's obviously not winning anything since there is another rider in the frame. Why is he giving the "i won" salute?


----------



## aussiejim (Sep 13, 2006)

Robbie won that stage it was a sprint so riders went past after he stopped pedaling .


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

aussiejim said:


> Robbie won that stage it was a sprint so riders went past after he stopped pedaling .


oh. haha. i stand corrected.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

the volvo "sticker" is there because he is racing for team volvo in the jayco bay classic. predictor-lotto is not in the race, so robbie (and many other aussie, euro pro's whose teams arent in the race) is/are racing with other teams for the event

ttp://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2007/jan07/bayseries07/?id=startlist


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*this is the issue*

team kits are tied to corp ID so you have to hope your corp has cool colors. Predictor is Pink, sadly most corps are tints of blue, hence the monochrome of the racing world


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

It's better than Agritubel and their new white shorts. Please, please, please stop with the white shorts.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

Cruzer2424 said:


> I just noticed it. He's obviously not winning anything since there is another rider in the frame. Why is he giving the "i won" salute?


i dunno, but he doesn't seem very impressed with the colour scheme either. just look at his expression 

"oh damnit, i won... now everyone's gonna see my ugly salmon jersey..."


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Alright! Team Kit review threads.*

Gimme more!

Is there one site that I can go to review them all?

BTW, in years past I posted a thread similar to this asking what was your favorite team kit. Mine was the old Mobilevetta team kit. They had about 50 sponsors on their jerseys.

At least it's not the Amore kit. Yikes.

BT


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Pink is the new...


I was already bad enough with Saunier Duval wearing yellow at the Tour, now there's going to be a team wearing pink at the Giro? Lame.

I don't think that even Paola Pezzo in her prime could pull off that Amore e Vita versey.


----------

